# Gypsy Jazz Festival Austin Texas, nu times



## Craig Sharmat (Aug 17, 2018)

First our gig, The Idiomatiques will be in Westlake at Bogies Sept 11th 7:30-9:45 (yeah 9:45 not sure how they came up with that)...nu info, no cover! (not our decision)







and a Django festival in Austin! (we will not be there but this is really cool so I am pimping it for the fine Gypsy Jazz Guitarist Roch Lockyer who will be there) with Les Doights De L'homme, one of the worlds best Gypsy Jazz bands....Sept 28th and 29th

Deets here

https://www.djangofestaustin.com/home


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Sep 18, 2018)

From the organizers

Due to an act of God (or for us in Austin, Texas "Willie Nelson") Django Festival Austin in cooperation with our amazing partner and amazing sponsor venue Justine’s believe it is in the Festivals best interest to concede to pressure and change the date of our main concert featuring "Les Doigts de L’Homme" to the first day of our festival Friday the 28th of September 8:00 to 12:00 instead of Saturday the 29th. We understand that this may be an inconvenience for some and a full refund will be issued to any who can not join us on Friday instead. For those who are able to still celebrate with us Friday, September 28th, your purchased ticket, (no changes need to be made and your current ticket remains the same), will also be good for our Saturday Night Party/all-star Jam session and post Willie/Beto after party from 10pm on (you never know who you might spot lurking in the late night shadows of Justine’s courtyard!)
We offer a heartfelt apology (and a full refund) to any who are unable to make the Friday Sept 28th date. We thank you for your early support of our first (of what we hope will be many) Django Festival’s here in Austin.”
This does not apply to festival pass holders…Saturday is now also included in your pass..it will be epic!


----------

